# how not to lose muscle mass while cutting



## iStaaHii (May 25, 2010)

My school has a weight training room, which i have been using this whole year to gain mussle mass, but im close to graduation, which means i will no longer have a free gym, intill school starts up again, so ive decided to use my summer for cutting since i am spending most of my summer by the pool anyways, but i want to keep as much muscle mass as posible while at the same time losing as much fat as possible, and was wondering if there were any tips or tricks on how to do so.  I'm planning on doing as much no equipment work outs as possible to cut down on the muscle loss, im just wondering if there is somthing more i could do


----------



## juggernaut (May 25, 2010)

wait wait wait....you're close to graduation and you cant even spell muscle correctly?? And what the fuck intill?

Glad to see you've been passed through America's skool sistem.


----------



## aja44 (May 25, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> wait wait wait....you're close to graduation and you cant even spell muscle correctly?? And what the fuck intill?
> 
> Glad to see you've been passed through America's skool sistem.



Not just an American Education, but an example of the New York Public School system at its best!!!!


----------



## juggernaut (May 25, 2010)

I'm no better; they found out in college-fucking college that I was dyslexic!! Jersey schools rock. And I was a special education teacher to top it all off.


----------



## Phineas (May 25, 2010)

You can't scrape together $30-40 for a month's membership at a local "Y"? It's not that much money if you don't care to join the trendy places. In fact, it's better that you don't; those places are full of dumbasses who will subconsciously taint your training by you observing what they're doing and unknowingly applying it your own training. Since I joined my current gym last October I've really discovered how important your surroundings are. My last gym was full of dumbasses who didn't "train" they just went to the gym and did random, directionless crap and never went anywhere (seriously, I go back time to time and they're no bigger, stronger, leaner, faster, or smarter..same guys). My current gym is full of intelligent athletes and experienced lifters and it's inspired me to train harder than ever and I've seen amazing progress since. 

Go to a gym. You could always get some BBs and DBs for home, but a lot of guys won't buy a squat rack for home. And, on a cut you need to lift heavy. Any load heavy enough to give you a run for your money on squats you definitely won't be able to clean overhead -- let alone get it off at the end of your set.


----------



## iStaaHii (May 25, 2010)

aja44 said:


> Not just an American Education, but an example of the New York Public School system at its best!!!!


 
i go to a private school for kids with dyslexia...


----------



## iStaaHii (May 25, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> wait wait wait....you're close to graduation and you cant even spell muscle correctly?? And what the fuck intill?
> 
> Glad to see you've been passed through America's skool sistem.


 
it's spelled correctly in the title, so what you pointed out was clearly a mistype, and did you purposely mean to spell system wrong, or were you trying to be ironic?

and if they didnt find out you were dyslexic till colledge it clearly was not as much of a burden on your life as it was too mine


----------



## juggernaut (May 26, 2010)

iStaaHii said:


> i go to a private school for kids with dyslexia...


So they know your language skills suck, yet they'll pass you through graduation and not work on your grammar? This isn't a personal attack against you, but the school didn't their job well enough to pass you through...Sue the fuckers.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (May 26, 2010)

You really need to workout in order to preserve muscle mass, otherwise you will start losing your hard earned gains.  If this was 4-5 weeks off from the gym then you might be okay but in 2-3 months you will loose muscle and strength.  Make sure to keep your protein intake high and if you can't hit weights than find a playground or something where you can at least do chins, pull-ups, pushups and stuff of that sort.


----------



## iStaaHii (May 27, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> So they know your language skills suck, yet they'll pass you through graduation and not work on your grammar? This isn't a personal attack against you, but the school didn't their job well enough to pass you through...Sue the fuckers.


 

are you really even a special ed teachers?  You, cant tell how my language skills are based off post on a forum.  I could go around punctuation and capilizing every thing, but since this is the internet, i dont feel the need too.


----------



## juggernaut (May 27, 2010)

iStaaHii said:


> are you really even a special ed teachers?  You, cant tell how my language skills are based off post on a forum.  I could go around punctuation and capilizing every thing, but since this is the internet, i dont feel the need too.


 So you'd rather appear illiterate? 
Yes, almost 10 years as a teacher and now a gym owner/personal trainer/supplement line owner. Fuck teaching. I never made money as a teacher...last time I checked, you do need money to survive. I never bought into that bullshit of money can't buy happiness. It bought my family a lot of comfort, and that makes me happy.


----------



## juggernaut (May 27, 2010)

Getting off topic and going back to your original question, what does your current routine look like?


----------



## Gazhole (May 27, 2010)

Jugg's Keto-rage makes for epic tangents.


----------



## MDR (May 27, 2010)

I agree with Phineas-join a gym that you can afford.  I lived at the YMCA when I was a kid.  That and the local Boys club, which ran a free boxing program.  Forget about frills and go for the basics and keep your gains.  Get a part time job to pay for it if necessary.  Some of the best gyms I ever trained in were very basic.  Atmosphere counts.  By that I mean that I don't feel like working hard when I walk into some of the new "Health clubs".  I always thought a gym should look like a place to do real work.


----------



## juggernaut (May 27, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Jugg's Keto-rage makes for epic tangents.


----------

